# He's just Dooby!!



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I think we have come to the conclusion that Dooby just doesn't like being touched. When we first got him, even though he was hand reared he wasn't too keen on hands, over the weeks, we sort of got him used to our hands but he was never really comfortable with it. Now as time has gone on, he has become more and more bitey and we have decided to just let him be himself. So, if he wants a cuddle or head scratches, he will come and sit on my chest so I have the privilege of giving scratches until he shows that is enough. He will sit on my lap and preen and then go off to sleep, that's fine with me as well. If he gets stuck or wants a "lift" he will either jump onto my arm if I hold it out or onto my foot if he is on the floor. He seems happy enough, as you know he's always chatting and whistling, so I'm not going to make it even more annoying for him by keep trying to get him to accept my hands. So, all in all, he does get all the attention that he wants, head scratches, lifts around the house, playing etc. etc. but on his terms. I think that way we are both happy. He's a little darling and I love him to bits but I don't want to make him unhappy with having my hands near him if he's not comfortable with it. No doubt I could eventually "make" him accept my hands but I really don't see the reason for it. When it comes to wing clipping time again, then I will towel him anyway and do it, so no problem there. It works for us.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I have one that just doesn't like hands either, Lee is that was as well he will come and sit on me and preen my hair but I am not allowed to touch him  doesn't seem fair but I have accepted it, he doesn't even like head scratches :blink: which I found odd but like you I don't force him he seems happy enough and will step up when I ask him to so I am good with that, I let him come on his own terms and it works that way.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, I guess that's the way it is with some of them.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Dooby sounds like he gets his own way!  But you can't force him to do something he doesn't want to do!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Some are just not into all the mushy stuff... Whatever works for you guys!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sure Dooby is extra happy now that he can do things his way.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh he is Bea and to be perfectly honest, so are we. Instead of me thinking that I've failed in some way because he won't step up without biting chunks out of me, I'm quite happy to let him come to me as and when he wants. Just this morning he came and snuggled under my chin for lots of head scrtiches.....so I think it's working well, he's more relaxed knowing that I'm not going to be trying to get him to do things that he doesn't want and I'm more relaxed knowing that he's coming to me out of choice and that he isn't going to bite when he does come to me, because it was his choice.....does that make sense. lol.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> .....does that make sense. lol.


Makes perfect sense! All tiels bring something different!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats good that you have found out what he wants  Iam sure your fingers will thank you


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

It makes perfect sense Plukie, Dooby has a mind of his own and that makes him special I sometimes wonder if we are doing to much to try and change them, your letting him be him and its making a happier Dooby and your hands happy as well


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It makes perfect sense to me! A Happy Dooby makes A Happy You!!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

hehe, Dooby sounds like he is getting quite the loving treatment!
i have 2 like that... kinda, my girl Takashi-Do is like that, she is not really a people bird! and the fact that she is in love with Onyx, the 3 year old aviary bird, dosent help that cause... as he is seriously uninterested in cuddles too, i got Onyx to the point where he dosent bite me if i pick him up, and we are still working on 'step-up' but i think once he learns that, he will be his own bird again 

looking forward to a year or two away, when i get a whole bunch of grumpy Onyx & Tak babies! (hopefully)


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

If you get 7 babies you will have to call them the seven dwarfs, and one will have to be called grumpy, like off Snow white!  Sorry I got carried away! :lol:


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

I had a budgie like that once. She hated being touched, so after much trying I decided to let her just hang out and be herself. It worked fine, but I felt bad like I failed her or something. Anyways, I am glad to hear the infamous Dooby is finally settling down.


----------

